# Donna Wielert Passes Away



## APrindi (May 21, 2006)

For all that may have known Donna Wielert, I'm posting this message to let them know she passed away on Wednesday. 

Donna was know for her Rotties and her amazing tracking abilities and for being one of the strongest women I know. She survived many bouts of cancer and leukemia, but she was always smiling and joking around. She was an amazing woman.

Her visitation will be held on Tuesday, May 31, 2011 from 3-8 PM at The Healy Chapel, 332 W. Downer Place, Aurora, IL 60506.

You can read more here...In Memory of Donna M. Wielert
or...
Current Arrangements fifth generation, family owned since 1891 offering full traditional funeral services, cremation services prerrangment services experienced staff of caring funeral directors independent family owned since 1891 two convenient locat

I love you Donna, and know you will be greatly missed by many.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Ami...I am so very sorry for her family.
Donna was a very special lady & woman. Stronger than most people (man or woman) and just an amazing human being period.
She was a "true" dog person, and a fantastic contributor to the dog sports.

*I will miss you Donna....you touched so many lives. You made life worth living every second of the day*.......
Robin


----------

